# Admission In Medical College After As Level?



## sini (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello guyzz .. em an alevels student currently doing aslevel in dubai em basically from Pakistan I hav moved here 9 months back.. I did my olevels in Pakistan I got 2A* 5A nd 2 B's in olevels . .. my future plans are tht I want to do mbbs in Paki medical uni . Nd I hav heard tht IBCC convert the alevels students grades in some way equivalent to Paki system of intermediate nd then they give admiision nd all .. so basically my ques is tht can I apply in any medical uni in pakistan after my aslevel nd dont do a2 bcz I dun want to waste my year if they accept after as level .. hav heard tht they require 12 years of schooling tht I hav completed .. so em I eligible to apply in any medical uni this year ? (I want to apply in King edwards) .. nd are my olevels grades fair enough to get admission nd wat minimum grade do they require in alevels. Plzzz reply as soon as possible . I need help . Thanks .


----------



## sini (Apr 16, 2014)

Kindly reply to this .. em really worried about this. :/


----------



## Unzela (Jan 14, 2014)

Admission to any medical university in Pakistan is based on merit criteria. Your merit will be calculated in the following way:
10% O Level Grades
40% A Level Grades
50% Entry Test

(This is the basic criteria for most of the universities, but some may differ)

Your O level grades are quite excellent, and after converting it to IBCC your percentage for O levels will be approximately 83.88%
As for admissions after AS Levels, they will not be accepted as far as i know. You must complete A2 before applying to any medical university. Admission based on AS grades will not be granted. 
Aim for As and Bs to get in a good medical university.
I got 3 A*, 4As and 1B in O Levels and 2 As and a B in A Levels. Currently i am a student of Dow University Of Health Sciences.


----------



## Rida.T (Sep 24, 2016)

Unzela said:


> Admission to any medical university in Pakistan is based on merit criteria. Your merit will be calculated in the following way:
> 10% O Level Grades
> 40% A Level Grades
> 50% Entry Test
> ...



Aoa Unzela, 
I wanted to ask that does DMC and other medical universities in Karachi reduce our (O/A-level students') final merit percentage ( the final Equivalancy %) by 10%?


----------



## ShanMMQ (Sep 8, 2016)

IBCC cuts a percentage of your grade (not sure how much, I've heard 10% and 7.5%)
Once you have your equivalency in hand, that's your final grade, no university will reduce your percentage after that.


----------



## Foha Sajid (Aug 22, 2021)

Unzela said:


> Admission to any medical university in Pakistan is based on merit criteria. Your merit will be calculated in the following way:
> 10% O Level Grades
> 40% A Level Grades
> 50% Entry Test
> ...


did you come on merit?


----------



## Haram Fatima (Sep 8, 2021)

Unzela said:


> Admission to any medical university in Pakistan is based on merit criteria. Your merit will be calculated in the following way:
> 10% O Level Grades
> 40% A Level Grades
> 50% Entry Test
> ...





sini said:


> Hello guyzz .. em an alevels student currently doing aslevel in dubai em basically from Pakistan I hav moved here 9 months back.. I did my olevels in Pakistan I got 2A* 5A nd 2 B's in olevels . .. my future plans are tht I want to do mbbs in Paki medical uni . Nd I hav heard tht IBCC convert the alevels students grades in some way equivalent to Paki system of intermediate nd then they give admiision nd all .. so basically my ques is tht can I apply in any medical uni in pakistan after my aslevel nd dont do a2 bcz I dun want to waste my year if they accept after as level .. hav heard tht they require 12 years of schooling tht I hav completed .. so em I eligible to apply in any medical uni this year ? (I want to apply in King edwards) .. nd are my olevels grades fair enough to get admission nd wat minimum grade do they require in alevels. Plzzz reply as soon as possible . I need help . Thanks .


HELLO EVERYONE!
I want to ask a question. Are mobile phone allowed in Army Medical College ? and one more thing that ,Is it compulsory to wear uniform when we went to university?
Reply me. Thanks😊


----------

